# Which way to roll



## Headhunter (Jun 5, 2017)

Edit: probably should've called it which way to sweep but whatever 

So I've been doing my ground and I remember what the techniques are to sweep but what I'm forgetting is which way we roll them over. I know it depends on what side you do it on. But I'll give an example of the most recent I did.

Start in half guard you put both hands on their left shoulder to stop them attacking, put your left foot on their right hip to create space. You scoot your hips tucking your head into their chest/ arm pit area. Your left hand then loops round their back getting to their waist. Right hand goes through the legs and you use your right hand to try and pull their foot into your left hand then use your right to place on their knee. But from there I just can't remember which way you roll them over I try to visualise it and I can in my head see it working both ways, I'm slightly more inclined to say go to your right because your hips are in that direction already but I don't know.


----------



## kuniggety (Jun 6, 2017)

You can go either way. You can pull in their left knee with your right hand after you've passed the foot to your left hand, taking away their ability to base, and roll them in that direction. Sometimes they'll lean into you, expecting the sweep, and keeping their base. If this is the case, you push on the knee (rather than pulling it) and roll the other way, using their weight that they're leaning into you as an advantage. Each direction of the sweep can be used to setup for the other direction if they fight it. I use this sweep with a lot of success.


----------



## kuniggety (Jun 6, 2017)

I can't go back and edit my post but I usually do it in that order: sweep them forward while being prepared to sweep backwards.

Also, when you first get in the position, before you even pass the foot, you have a chance to take the back. Shrug your left shoulder and give them a chuck forward. It's a nice base check. If they go forward, you can get your seatbelt grip and then get your left foot over for your second hook. If it doesn't work, then shoot for the foot and do the rolling sweeps. Always go plan A, plan B, and then plan C. Plan D is beyond me.


----------



## JP3 (Jun 7, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Edit: probably should've called it which way to sweep but whatever
> 
> So I've been doing my ground and I remember what the techniques are to sweep but what I'm forgetting is which way we roll them over. I know it depends on what side you do it on. But I'll give an example of the most recent I did.
> 
> Start in half guard you put both hands on their left shoulder to stop them attacking, put your left foot on their right hip to create space. You scoot your hips tucking your head into their chest/ arm pit area. Your left hand then loops round their back getting to their waist. Right hand goes through the legs and you use your right hand to try and pull their foot into your left hand then use your right to place on their knee. But from there I just can't remember which way you roll them over I try to visualise it and I can in my head see it working both ways, I'm slightly more inclined to say go to your right because your hips are in that direction already but I don't know.


I can't quite understand what it is that you're describing, but I can offer you this... try to do it both ways when in static practice. Ask a training partner to get into the position, and simply ask them to hold the position (not hold you, that's different and requires them to move around). Then, Just gently try to roll yourself first in one direction, then the other, and in directions maybe NOT like just rolling over in bed... try angles.
 I think you'll find that the position has a "soft spot" or even a pair of them, into which it is Much easier to roll the opponent. Some directions will like you're trying to roll him up a cliff... others you and he/she simply roll right over. It works the same for sweeps, once the limb over which you're sweeping is either immobilized or removed.  That's been my experience.


----------



## kuniggety (Jun 7, 2017)

JP3 said:


> I can't quite understand what it is that you're describing,.








This video sets it up from the knee shield as a starting position but it does a good job of showing the shoulder chuck/back take, which I mentioned, along with the rolling sweeps.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 8, 2017)

Well either way it's all good because when it comes to free rolling nothing works for me anyway lol. I'll tell you my most effective jiu jitsu move right now....my tap...I've used it in all my rolls and it's stopped every match I've been in


----------



## drop bear (Jun 8, 2017)

we cant really do that sort of thing much. Cos punching. I do a basic sizzor sweep now and then.


----------



## kuniggety (Jun 8, 2017)

drop bear said:


> we cant really do that sort of thing much. Cos punching. I do a basic sizzor sweep now and then.



I'm not an MMA person. Why wouldn't it work? From what I can see, with your head pressed against their solar plexus, you've taken away their leverage. They can strike you about as hard as they can beat their own chest... it'll hurt but no serious damage.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 9, 2017)

kuniggety said:


> I'm not an MMA person. Why wouldn't it work? From what I can see, with your head pressed against their solar plexus, you've taken away their leverage. They can strike you about as hard as they can beat their own chest... it'll hurt but no serious damage.



in striking you can make space pretty quickly. And you are not fighting for the same positions. So you bang on the head that creates a little gap. That creates a bigger one and if you havent hit that sweep by then you are in trouble.

Knee sheild wich is neither in or out can be a bit tricky.


----------



## Old Judoka (Jun 30, 2017)

kuniggety said:


> This video sets it up from the knee shield as a starting position but it does a good job of showing the shoulder chuck/back take, which I mentioned, along with the rolling sweeps.



At time hash 3:20 you could use that little foot sweep to the outside to transition to Coyote Half-Guard. Think Lucas Leite.


----------

